# New Fisher 7'6" Poly 1"x6" cutting edge



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Brand new 7' 6" polymer 1" x 6" cutting edge (part # 22216) with bolts. Came off a brand new SD. $150.00. Pick up in Newton, MA.


----------



## CULLCOCORP (Dec 12, 2019)

iS POLY EDGE STILL AVAILABLE? LARRY4016391700


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

CULLCOCORP said:


> iS POLY EDGE STILL AVAILABLE? LARRY4016391700


They say plastic takes 1,000 years to biodegrade so he could still have it 8 years later.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

this thread is from 2011 so assuming this is sold


----------

